# Hello from West Palm beach, Florida.....



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello sailors and fellow boaters.... Just joined Sailnet from West Palm Beach,Fl. I am thinking about the June 06 class at The Chapman School, here in Stuart, Florida, which is appr. 35 miles from West Palm. First time becoming a sailor. Like a lot of other folks, always wanted to and couldn't. It is now and always, not never. Any help and or tips about sailing from the members will be highly appreciated. Wish me luck.... I am gonna need it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and good luck. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome Paresh & good luck with the training...you are only 54 miles from paradise...so it is well worth the effort to learn!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thank you..................*

Thank you for the kind support and the good luck that passes from one sailor to another. I am looking forward to the school and training.
An extended thanks to mikeedmo ( I guess it's Mike ) for inviting me to the sailing club in West Palm... Would love to. How can I get in touch with the club? I mean any special number or 411?
Thanks to all of you...
And,
May the winds be on our backs.............


----------



## kmusbach (May 1, 2005)

I am also a member of the Sail Club and their number is 561.881.0809 their web site Welcome to Palm Beach Sailing Club. It's great place with lots of kids and energy.

Happy Sails

Keith


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you Keith... You are a great help....................Paresh


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Also in west palm, we'd like to see normal folks again, give us a shout sometine, eh?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Paresh!

David


----------

